# TB lung SCAR



## nafeesaawrites (3 mo ago)

I have had a 11 years old TB lung Scar.
I want to get a stay visa in Saudia 
My concerns are...
Is it possible?
What can I do to stay with my husband whose on a 5 year Saudia Stay Visa?
How can I stay with him and give him monetary support while in Saudia.
Please guys. Let me know the latest procedures. I need to know the complete solution because he has moved there, and I have to cope with it.
Please. 
Waiting for your responses


----------

